# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  31 мая 2009. Концерт "Limp Bizkit" в Киеве!

## Иван_Дулин

Узнал вчера только про это мероприятие... 
надо ехать!!!))

----------


## Bono vox

*А хде, шо, известно?*

----------


## TenЬ

*Иван Дулин*
Помниться кто то хотел оторваться на концерте Лимпов под старые хиты))))

по сабжу скорей всего поеду ибо не далеко и с билетами никаких проблем нет)

----------


## Mephisto

Не поеду по причине 30 мая Hanzel Und Gretyl там же.

----------


## Иван_Дулин

> *Иван Дулин*
> Помниться кто то хотел оторваться на концерте Лимпов под старые хиты))))
> 
> по сабжу скорей всего поеду ибо не далеко и с билетами никаких проблем нет)


 а ты помнишЬ))
та ты шо... это будет такой драйв чувствкю.........))
ну пишется что во ДВорце Спорта ихнем.. 
надо ехать)

----------


## Lazybone

Если действительно из Одессы будет идти специальный автобус, и хоть один знакомый захочет,то можно будет.

----------


## Иван_Дулин

даже если и специального транспорта на концерт не будет.....)

----------


## Lazybone

Ну я не такой поклонник) Правда, на Лимпах конечно тоже вырос, в общем-то, как, наверное, и многие.
Но вроде как транспорт должен быть, это существенно дело меняет.

----------


## Terralegion

Отлично, порезвимся !

----------


## TenЬ

> Если действительно из Одессы будет идти специальный автобус, и хоть один знакомый захочет,то можно будет.


 


> Ну я не такой поклонник) Правда, на Лимпах конечно тоже вырос, в общем-то, как, наверное, и многие.
> Но вроде как транспорт должен быть, это существенно дело меняет.


 Если специально, то это будет слегка дороже, чем не специально)))
Если добавить все вместе специально транспорт+проживание(*)+билет+услуги организатора...то выйдет дороже, но парится не о чем не надо)

(*)- не всегда обязательно проживание)

----------


## DevelopeR

Вчера рекламу слышал.
Цены - 500грн фен зона, сектора от 300 до 1500.
Организованый проезд будет, выступают во Дворце Спорта.
Думаю поеду.

----------


## TenЬ

Фан-зона это хорошо но с быдлом слэмиться не охота, поэтому обычный танцпол интересует, а цены на него не видно...

----------


## _I)EVIL_

> Фан-зона это хорошо но с быдлом слэмиться не охота, поэтому обычный танцпол интересует, а цены на него не видно...


 как я смотрел по схеме киевского ДС, фан-зона это и есть танцпол, весь по 500 грн

----------


## TenЬ

> как я смотрел по схеме киевского ДС, фан-зона это и есть танцпол, весь по 500 грн


 Это полный ******, только у нас рубят деньги на таком...
Фан-зона это зона которая выделена под сценой, то есть она самая близко расположенная, но какая это фан-зона если кому то прийдется стоять в конце зала?

----------


## Иван_Дулин

Перевели с Киев знакомой уже деньги.. билеты она заказала.. сказали должны в понедельник-вторник привезти.. заказали по 500 грн..) блин, меня типает, хоть бы получилось...)
кстати, скинули ссылку седня..

http://www.kinoodessa.com/indexadvshow-odessa.html

----------


## Иван_Дулин

УРА! я с билетами!!!

----------


## Joozy

> УРА! я с билетами!!!


 теперь ты с билетом,а не с билетами,ибо я тоже теперь с билетом

----------


## BoT

блин, вы что как бы я хотел попасть на концерт.... даже не представляете.

----------


## Иван_Дулин

> блин, вы что как бы я хотел попасть на концерт.... даже не представляете.


 а что мешает? цена вопроса?

----------


## BoT

> а что мешает? цена вопроса?


 как минимум цена. Еще время вообще нет, если б концерт был хотя бы в Одессе.

----------


## Иван_Дулин

В новостях сказали, что они собираются новый альбом писать... 
дай БОг, как говорится) ФРЕД сказал "WE"LL BE BACK".. будем ждать....)

----------


## kinovino

«Только что приехали в Киев, Украина. Историческая часть города великолепна. Тонны телекамер роились вокруг нас в аэропорту», — пишет Фред Дерст в своем микроблоге Twitter по дороге в отель...читать далее

----------


## БурашкаЧе

читали уже )))

----------


## Иван_Дулин

Блин, прочитал, и понимаю, что хочу ЕЩЕ и ЕЩЕ)
мы там были)

----------


## Joozy

ЫЫЫЫЫЫЫЫЫЫЫ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!точнее описать не могу))))))

----------


## БурашкаЧе

судя по лицу - такого он явно не ожидал))

----------


## TenЬ

гыгыгы чей кастыль в кадре?)

----------


## TenЬ

> В новостях сказали, что они собираются новый альбом писать... 
> дай БОг, как говорится) ФРЕД сказал "WE"LL BE BACK".. будем ждать....)


 Я рассчитываю на новый альбом и турне в его поддержку и шоб к нам в Юкрейн или Белорашу приехали :smileflag:

----------


## гаф

> гыгыгы чей кастыль в кадре?)


 Чувака, которым вся первая фан-зона восхищалась ))))
Он несмотря на кастыли отрывался там как мог и всех отрывал

----------


## AsyA

*Угу... а еще за флуд пилюлей навешаю.
помимо завуала.*

----------


## БурашкаЧе

ты смотри)
не поленилась же))

кому фото-видео нада ?)...я уже всё намонтировал)

----------


## BoT

мне.

----------


## Destroyer13

Концерт просто опупеть можно, я не капельки не пожалел. Скажем так отрыв по полной!!!

----------


## БурашкаЧе

а я хочу шоб снова 31 мая было)...и чтоб 1го так крепатура не напрягала))

----------


## RuMaS

БурашкаЧе +1... тоже хочу... можно даже как в Дне Сурка.... и думаю никогда не надоест!!!

----------


## Иван_Дулин

> ты смотри)
> не поленилась же))
> 
> кому фото-видео нада ?)...я уже всё намонтировал)


 и нам тоже!!!)

----------


## гаф

и мне видео, правда больше не концертное интересует, а с автопати )))))))))))))

----------


## БурашкаЧе

ну на аврет пати Айрон с Боровом просто жгли))    и Кеста местами))

----------


## Joozy

у меня до сих пор нет слов для описания....теперь ещё бы видео посмотреть)))

----------


## БурашкаЧе

а я смотрю - и слов всё больше и больше нехватает...

я там был ёмана)

----------


## Joozy

> а я смотрю - и слов всё больше и больше нехватает...
> 
> я там был ёмана)


 ...мёд-пиво пил...или это не мёд был?? :smileflag: 

МЫ ТАМ БЫЛИ!!!!

----------


## Иван_Дулин

> ...мёд-пиво пил...или это не мёд был??
> 
> МЫ ТАМ БЫЛИ!!!!


 "Бонаква" то была)

----------


## RuMaS

а можно мне Ваше видео на мыло? [email protected]

----------


## БурашкаЧе

а почта не лопнет ?)..
нада альтернативный вариант придумать )

----------


## Joozy

> а почта не лопнет ?)..
> нада альтернативный вариант придумать )


 ноут,флешка,кафешечка и внеочередная пьянка)))))))

----------


## БурашкаЧе

> ноут,флешка,кафешечка и внеочередная пьянка)))))))


 
подчеркнуть нужное))

----------


## гаф

все понятно, срать вам на видио - лижь бы пьянка была *твистед эвил*

----------


## Joozy

> все понятно, срать вам на видио - лижь бы пьянка была *твистед эвил*


 нет,мы не такие вовсе :smileflag:

----------


## БурашкаЧе



----------


## гаф

сначала подумала что-то вроде "йопт, а откуда у тебя єто?! 0_о", потом вспомнила что отдала тогда карточку))  а чего себя не подписал ?)

----------


## БурашкаЧе

> сначала подумала что-то вроде "йопт, а откуда у тебя єто?! 0_о", потом вспомнила что отдала тогда карточку))  а чего себя не подписал ?)


 пусть это будет загадкой)

----------


## TenЬ

та какая ж это загадка, ты с пивом спалился)
и где же пьянка на фото...все цивильна...шота странно это)

----------


## БурашкаЧе

так читай выше...все "бонакву" пили))...в чистом виде))

----------


## TenЬ

Сандора полторушка виноградная)

----------


## БурашкаЧе

глазастый).
пока ты читал что там за сандора, они успели уже всё папрятать))

----------


## TenЬ

ы...точна вон призрак бонаквы под коленкой намбер уан счастливчика)

----------


## БурашкаЧе

ты жульничал))

----------


## Иван_Дулин

Так что, как можна будет видео взять..?)

----------


## гаф

зачем оно надо вам, по просторам интернетов мало чтоли ?

----------


## Joozy

> зачем оно надо вам, по просторам интернетов мало чтоли ?


 так это ж родное какое-то :smileflag:

----------


## Joozy

едем????

----------


## TenЬ

выхоит да)
тока тикеты не продают

----------


## RuMaS

хорошая новость... от первого концерта - только положительные эмоции!!!

----------

